
Android co-creator Andy Rubin launches Essential smartphone with modular add-ons - cpeterso
https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/30/android-co-creator-andy-rubin-launches-the-699-essential-smartphone/
======
jorgemf
I want to believe that this Android devices will have the support they deserve
and not stop updating them once the sales season ends. And probably see an
alternative to Google services in the long term.

